# Looking at the RX100 VI



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 25, 2018)

Are there any other cameras in the price range that match up to this camera from other manufacturers? Any specific card to get brand and speed wise? Anything has about it or anything I need to know? Thanks.


----------

